
Why I don't want to do anything with my life - hanyoddha
http://www.onescientist.com/observatory/why-i-dont-want-to-do-anything-with-my-life
======
Kiro
> This is a f(p)un post intended to highlight the reasons we might often give
> to ourselves for not doing things in life.

So it's not serious, or what? I can totally relate to all this, I really don't
want to do anything. Too much hassle.

~~~
blowski
When I first started reading it I thought "Brilliant! Someone else who doesn't
dream of running their own business!" So I was disappointed when I realised it
was some bizarre attempt at reverse psychology.

I'm totally happy being a good Dad, husband, son, grandson, Christian,
citizen, whatever. What I do to put money in the bank account and food on the
table is just not that big a deal for me.

~~~
hanyoddha
I really DO NOT want to be an entrepreneur. I've realised that now. But I'm
currently jobless and have no intention of getting one soon. Sort of like a
sabbatical. So I'm dabbling with writing and basically, experimenting for now.

~~~
alva
You come across to me as a nice, honest guy. However, I believe that making
statements like this, then asking people to fund [0] your unemployment whilst
you pursue hobbies will rub many people the wrong way.

[0]
[https://www.patreon.com/onescientist?ty=h](https://www.patreon.com/onescientist?ty=h)

~~~
hanyoddha
The Patreon thing is totally an experiment. I find it funny putting it in
there myself since for now I have nothing to show for except the book I plan
to publish. But, I do dream of writing interesting articles, a lot of science
fiction, and other interesting things. So, it's just an experiment for now. I
definitely do not expect ANYONE to support me as of now.

~~~
corobo
Could possibly do with a revision on the perks

> For $50 a month, you'll get to download my new e-book "Waves and
> Wavelengths" (www.onescientist.com) for FREE. You will also get to download
> all my upcoming e-books that I'm currently working on for FREE

Gave me a giggle anyway. For $50/month I get all this free stuff!

------
fidrelity
I don't understand why this article seems to offend many of you in the
comments. In my opinion the author doesn't claim to have done and mastered all
the careers he talks about. Yes, he's promoting his book - so what? You won't
find many articles on here that have no business interest behind it.

I for one simply enjoyed the read.

~~~
hanyoddha
Thank you! :)

------
return0
The post is joking, but its actually good advice to not do things if you don't
"feel" enough for them. There is an epidemic of middle class neurotic fear of
"missing out". E.g. the author has a very varied bio, but i've never heard of
him, probably because he does none of those things excellently.

~~~
pjc50
_the author has a very varied bio, but i 've never heard of him_

In a world of 7 billion people you've heard of everyone worth knowing about?

~~~
return0
yes.

------
atraktor
sure..., you want just to sell your shitty book and be rich over night!

~~~
hanyoddha
Not even close and it probably IS a shitty book. But I did spend 6 jobless
months to think about it and write about it! :) I wrote it for myself. And I'm
hoping it might help someone as well. Hell, since you've mentioned it, I will
give the book away for free. I'd rather people read it than make me rich.

~~~
luxpir
I think you're entitled to derive some monetary benefit from your writing.
However I support the decision to make the book creative commons. Perhaps
offer paid versions in some form (audio, epub etc.) or use it as a platform to
build your list (which I see you're keen on doing) and seek out speaking
opportunities.

Oh, and it probably _isn 't_ shitty, based on the strength of this article.
I'm assuming there will be some light-cringing involved if engineers read it,
but I may be wrong, and I'm sure there's a huge audience for this out there. I
know self-help stuff gets a bad rep. Completely understandable most of the
time. But there's probably a reason it's so popular - i.e. the good stuff is
good!

~~~
hanyoddha
Thank you for all advice and support. If it means people would read it, I'd
definitely opt for creative commons. I haven't really figured out how to do
it, but Google should help with that.. :)

------
llamaz
I'm sick of this Myers-Briggs pseudo-science showing up everywhere. It's
unethical to sell a discredited theory of the world for monetary gain.

It's like Dungeons and Dragon - people identify with their type/class, except
people take MBTI more seriously than they do D&D.

~~~
hanyoddha
I wouldn't really call it pseudo-science. For long I really did think there
was something wrong with me for not being able to choose what I wanted to do
in life, since I enjoyed doing a lot of things. It would also be a major cause
of depression for me. But it's only when I took the test that I figured out
that there are so many out there who are facing similar day-to-day challenges
like I am. There's comfort in knowing that. I'm also a part of the closed
community ENFP group on Facebook and people really do have the same problem.
Multiple careers, lack of clarity and focus.

~~~
shubhamjain
I am sorry but there is no reason to believe how a particular trait which
troubles almost everyone can be based on a certain personality type. There are
lots of take-an-interest-in-everything people out there who can't decide what
they want to do, even though being particularly good at lots of things. I am
not denying why this question might trouble you, it has troubled me for a long
time myself but being a so called INTJ-type, I can't say if the personality-
bucketing is the reason you should nail it down to.

~~~
fidrelity
What was your personal solution if I may ask?

~~~
shubhamjain
I am pretty happy that I am a generalist. I have been passionate about lots of
things from front-end development, linux kernel internals to online marketing
(although, I am pretty bad at that) and I believe, that's the reason I can
suggest ideas to marketing people who don't know enough technology and to
programmers who don't know enough marketing.

However, I have learnt to separate facts from knowledge. Reading books about
marketing will mostly give you facts without context but if you to talk to
people who do marketing or try to raise a blog to several thousand
subscribers, you will gain a lot of knowledge.

Doing a lot of things, in my experience will give you more perspective and
experience than anything else and frankly, there is enough time in the world
to do that.

~~~
cylinder
And your employment situation?

I'm the same as you, once again back in the career change cycle.

There's really no corporation out there who wants a generalist unless you're
the CEO perhaps, but you have to be an expert to get there.

I'm pretty sure generalists were just meant to be merchants / small business
owners but those opportunities have dwindled away in our modern economy.

------
forgotpwtomain
People also don't want to be born in poverty in third-world countries, without
access to decent healthcare or education. You are extremely fortunate (read
lucky, certainly through no merit of your own) to have had the opportunities
that others never will. This kind of self-entitled crap is especially
unpleasant to read, but hey maybe it will sell your book.

~~~
hanyoddha
You are right, I've been blessed, in the sense that I have no responsibilities
or children or old parents to take care of and I feel even more lucky that my
parents have always been extremely supportive in whatever career or profession
I chose to take. But I do take solace in the fact that I've never been
dependent on anyone financially or otherwise, since I've saved up quite a bit
all these years.

------
37
All I read is what is not wanted. It begs the question; what IS wanted?

~~~
hanyoddha
Consumerism! lol.. But honestly though, I seem to be in an eternal state of
confusion on this one. But I do seem to enjoy writing a lot and I'd probably
end up writing more! :)

------
DavidWanjiru
Since we're talking life and pseudo science, here's my pseudo scientific take
on life: Everything everyone does in life is aimed at getting two things, love
in all its degenerate cases, and knowledge. Love from ourselves to ourselves,
love from others, and love, now or in some future, from our deities. That, and
knowing what this whole life and universe thing is all about.

------
aks_tldr
Thats what majority of people already do.

------
neurobuddha
To hanyoddha: consider drawing comics, even if it's just as a side-hobby. You
have a signature style that looks fresh. And some people actually make a lot
of money doing that.

~~~
hanyoddha
Thanks! I do love creating comics. Just not been very consistent. I'll
probably be more inclined to create an entire Graphic Novel. I do have a few
planned. Hopefully, I will complete it!

------
Pooky
I kind a like it and the book seems also interesting.

------
cypher_glyph
Is it worrying or reassuring that 'politician' and 'soldier' weren't
mentioned?

------
GarvielLoken
What a sad person

------
kgdinesh
that font though.

------
anta40
>> Why I don't want to do anything with my life

Suicide seems to be a good decision, then. Eh but wait, that's doing
_something_ with your life, then.

:p

------
bpchaps
I honestly can't tell if this is real. My dislike started strong, but his
reference to useless MBTI crap and peddling of his book in some annoying non-
ironic form turns me even more towards disliking, nearing hatred, to him and
those like him. It's nonsense on top of nonsense all the way down.

If it's real - then he's a self loathing twat who doesn't know how to push his
own boundaries. If he can do arts and do any job and essentially anything
wants, all because of his look-at-me-I'm-an-ENTP qualities, then he's not
obviously pushing his own boundaries and is only acting as a detriment to
everybody. Do something to improve others' lives. Don't tell anybody you did
it. It's difficult yet possible, time consuming yet financially awful, and
gloriless yet commendable. Just do it, asshole. It'll make you feel good about
yourself and what you do. Sheesh louise.....

If it's not real - learn to mark a clearer point.

I need a break from this site.

~~~
luxpir
That's not particularly fair. The vitriol is palpable and unjustified. He's
just thinking out loud. Yes, there is ego and yes, there is entitlement, but
in the end we all face similar problems.

You probably clicked through to find some relevance to your own life (excuse
the assumption - I did, at least). I'd imagine you got annoyed round about
when you found out there was a book for sale, eroding any potential value the
post may have had.

But did it? If his writing made you think, made you upset, made you question
anything, it was 'interesting' in the HN sense and, to my mind, at least,
stands alone as a clever piece of literature. Art, essentially.

~~~
bpchaps
Yes, a lot of that vitriolic anger is, in fact, because he's trying to sell a
book.

Thing is, I agreed with the message very strongly. It's a message that I hold
dear and it's something I try to live my life by on a day to day basis. But
the reason this strikes anger in me is because the message he's pushing sells
himself, his potential and many others like him incredibly short. It's a flat
idea that could be so much more, but it's not. And it's used to sell a book.
Fuck that.

